# drywall slide



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi guys,
I've got to stock a house next week and there is no access to the 1500 sqf basement(windows & stairs too small). Many of the walls are 12-14' long and 9' high. Has anyone ever cut a hole in the floor between floor joists so as to slide boards from one floor to the one below?

:yes:!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Ive cut plywood off the side of a second story wall(and a stud):yes: boomed right in


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

seen it done in new houses:yes:


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

it is new construction so it'll be possible to cut the floor. Any advice on how you've seen it done?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

They just cut a section out of the plywood, between 2 joist members.

it's not always possible, some reasons are the obvious, pipes, duct work etc...

Most times it's the larger room above, you need a lot of room to maneuver the sheets.

So it's just a hole 16" wide, and most will cut the length 5 feet wide. (one full sheet of the plywood, and foot section of next sheet). you set your skill saw to half inch depth also, and cut half way on the joist (middle,,,o/c) so it's more secure when you re-install the plywood...... use lots of glue too

You will need man power too, at least 4 guys.

it's not that complicated, and I have seen it done a few times


----------



## Jason (Feb 27, 2011)

Get this OKed in writing from the builder or you'll become a "Do you know what the drywall guy did onetime?" stories. Better yet, get him to arrange access.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

The builder has OKed it and will be cutting the hole himself. The stockers are coming in beforehand to mark where they want the hole. The main floor is 36' long so there's plenty of room to maneuver sheets. Probably end up being two guys up and two guys down. Thanks for the replies. I'll take some pics too.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Sounds like a piece of cake then.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Should go ok. Just cant decide whether or not to build a plywood ramp propped up on some work benches to facilitate the process. Guess well find out pretty quick!


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Board is stocked no problem. Supplier sent four guys and they got it done. Hole was cut 5' x 19". Glad they were doing it and not me though!


----------

